# 2014 Subaru WRX | 18x9.5 ESR Wheels SR 02 Silver Machine AWD | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

For this 2014 Subaru WRX on 18" ESR Wheels SR02 in a Silver Machine finish. Rim and tire set up is 18x9.5 wrapped with 225-40-18 Tires with no rubbing issues. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/JGk9Gt


__
https://flic.kr/p/JGk9Gt
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/JGkaev


__
https://flic.kr/p/JGkaev
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KtmZYm


__
https://flic.kr/p/KtmZYm
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KcDrAL


__
https://flic.kr/p/KcDrAL
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KtmYWG


__
https://flic.kr/p/KtmYWG
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KvPXoe


__
https://flic.kr/p/KvPXoe
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KcDq9s


__
https://flic.kr/p/KcDq9s
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

